# 2011 PCA BCO with Bookmarks



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 20, 2011)

Before the GA at VA Beach this year, I spent a few hours bookmarking all the sections of the BCO to easily navigate to the appropriate section.

I inserted all the 2011 changes into the PDF and have uploaded it here: PCA BCO 2011


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. We are Geeks. I did the same thing on Thursday. I downloaded the latest version from the website (which is now 2011) and put in bookmarks.

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/37mpzwfqlbnmnyp/BCO 2011.pdf?dl=1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 20, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> Wow. We are Geeks. I did the same thing on Thursday. I downloaded the latest version from the website (which is now 2011) and put in bookmarks.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/37mpzwfqlbnmnyp/BCO 2011.pdf?dl=1



Yes, but my geek skills were used efficiently. I looked at all the pages that had been changed and extracted them from the document on the web and then inserted them into my already bookmarked PDF.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, awesome. This will be helpful as I study for the BCO licensure exam.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 21, 2011)

Back in the days before the PCA's BCO of the Year Club, it was a soft cover book.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 21, 2011)

jfschultz said:


> Back in the days before the PCA's BCO of the Year Club, it was a soft cover book.


Yah. The three-ring binder is a little frightening.


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone should convert it to ebook format with an active table of contents.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 21, 2011)

We've always been tinkering with it, year after year, since 1973. Some years more than others.

And that 3-ring binder holds a good bit more than just the _Book of Church Order_.

An interesting test one time--I secured both the OPC and PCA Books of Church Order, each in MS Word format, and found that their total length or word content was roughly similar. It's a common myth that the PCA's _BCO_ is much longer.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2011)

I am glad that you did this.

I will use it.

But, that fact that you did it scares me a bit.

I'm just say'in...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2011)

Wayne said:


> We've always been tinkering with it, year after year, since 1973. Some years more than others.
> 
> And that 3-ring binder holds a good bit more than just the _Book of Church Order_.
> 
> An interesting test one time--I secured both the OPC and PCA Books of Church Order, each in MS Word format, and found that their total length or word content was roughly similar. It's a common myth that the PCA's _BCO_ is much longer.



I'd be interested in seeing the length of the ARP BCO.


----------



## DawnTreader (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for this.


----------

